# Delphi sous OS X ??



## Einbert (31 Octobre 2001)

Voilà, ce semestre nous avons un projet à faire et nous avons besoin de Delphi...Donc, comme je ne veux pas travailler sous Windaube, ben j'aimerais savoir s'il exsite un compilateur Delphi pour OS X ! D'après ce qu'on m'a dit, ben sous Linux c'est installé de base ! Qu'en est-il pour OS X ? Si ce n'est pas le cas, ben comment faire ??

Merci pour vos réponses nombreuses

++


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Novembre 2001)

Ca existe sous linux, mais je ne pense pas que les sources soient disponibles...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[31 octobre 2001 : message édité par William]


----------



## MajorTom (7 Novembre 2001)

Delphi sous Linux se nomme Kilyx. Comme Delphi, il est développé par Borland. Plus d'infos ici :
http://www.borland.com/kylix/ 

Il s'agit d'un programme commercial, livré sans sources : il est payant et livré précompilé. Purement closed-source, en d'autres termes.

Donc, pas d'espoir sous Mac OS X, sauf si Borland voulait s'y lancer, mais ça risquerait d'être difficile à développer vu les spécificités de Mac OS X (particulièrement, ne pas utiliser de serveur X).

Stéphane


----------



## loi219 (20 Août 2010)

J'ai aussi cherché Delphi sous Mac OS x, mais j'ai trouvé Lazarus, il faut le modifier pour qu'il fonctionne. J'essaie et je te redis sa ça fonctionne


----------



## ntx (20 Août 2010)

Depuis 2001 Delphi est encore plus tombé dans les limbes de l'informatique


----------



## giga64 (21 Août 2010)

Ben, quoi ? En voilà au mois un qui utilise la recherche !!!


----------



## ntx (21 Août 2010)

J'espère que depuis Einbert a fini son projet sinon je ne te dis pas la facture pour le client


----------

